# Wie viel PS sind notwendig?



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen

Habe mcih mal gefragt, wie viel PS man braucht um 1000t zu ziehen und damit ist ein Zug gemeint bei dem die Lok 1000t ziehen muss.
Weiss da jemand wie man so etwas berechnet? Die Anzahl Achsen sind natürlich auch wichtig, da sie Reibung verursachen die soll aber sehr gering sein.

Jemand eine Ahnung wie sowas ausgerechnet wird?


----------



## derP4computer (4. Mai 2012)

Hier steht 177PS, Unimog bis 1000 t, Zweiwege Fahrzeuge, Zweiwegefahrzeuge, Zweiwegfahrzeug, G. Zwiehoff GmbH, Rosenheim, Bayern, Deutschland ist übrigens eine sehr interessante Frage!


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

hab mal gesehen je dünner die reifen (räder) sind desto leichter ist es 
da war mal was im tv da haben 2 menschen nen zug geschoben


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (4. Mai 2012)

Das hängt erstmal davon ab, wie schnell du den Zug bewegen möchtest. Die Leistung P (deine PS, die du wissen möchtest) entspricht P=F*v, wobei F die Kraft ist und v die Geschwindigkeit. Für deine Frage müsste man "nur" noch die zu überwindene Reibungskraft F kennen. Die zu bestimmen wird aber nicht leicht. Gehen wir davon aus, das der Zug steht und betrachten wir nur die Haftreibung (gibt noch andere Arten z.B die Gleitreibung, wenn der Zug erstmal fährt).
Dann ist F=µ*G mit dem Reibungskoeffizienten µ und der Normalkraft G (steht der Zug icht gerade schief ist dieses die Gravitationskraft G=m*g mit Masse m und Erdbeschleunigung g). Für µ muss man materialspezifische Werte nehmen. Dafür gibt es dann Tabellen.

Im reellen Fall ist das mit der Reibung natürlich viel komplizierter.

Noch ein kurzer Kommentar: Die offizielle SI-Einheit der Leistung ist das Watt und nicht PS. Das musste leider kurz für das eigene Gewissen sein.


----------



## Timsu (4. Mai 2012)

Mit einer ausreichend kurzen Übersetzung reicht auch 1 PS. Es ist dann bloß nicht besonders schnell


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Mai 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Hier steht 177PS, Unimog bis 1000 t, Zweiwege Fahrzeuge, Zweiwegefahrzeuge, Zweiwegfahrzeug, G. Zwiehoff GmbH, Rosenheim, Bayern, Deutschland ist übrigens eine sehr interessante Frage!


 
Interessant, da frage ich mich aber ob es bei einer Lok anderst ist weil da ist ein anderer Abstand der Achsen, das kann das ganze ändern.



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Das hängt erstmal davon ab, wie schnell du den Zug bewegen möchtest. Die Leistung P (deine PS, die du wissen möchtest) entspricht P=F*v, wobei F die Kraft ist und v die Geschwindigkeit. Für deine Frage müsste man "nur" noch die zu überwindene Reibungskraft F kennen. Die zu bestimmen wird aber nicht leicht. Gehen wir davon aus, das der Zug steht und betrachten wir nur die Haftreibung (gibt noch andere Arten z.B die Gleitreibung, wenn der Zug erstmal fährt).
> Dann ist F=µ*G mit dem Reibungskoeffizienten µ und der Normalkraft G (steht der Zug icht gerade schief ist dieses die Gravitationskraft G=m*g mit Masse m und Erdbeschleunigung g). Für µ muss man materialspezifische Werte nehmen. Dafür gibt es dann Tabellen.
> 
> Im reellen Fall ist das mit der Reibung natürlich viel komplizierter.
> ...


 
Dann rechne ich eben in Watt bzw in kW. Die Formel ist komplizierter als ich dachte, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, dann ist 
P= ((µ*(m*g))*v richiig oder?

Der Luftwiderstand ist dann ja auch noch da aber denn lassen wir mal weg für den Anfang. Ist ja schon kompliziert genug


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2012)

> Interessant, da frage ich mich aber ob es bei einer Lok anderst ist weil da ist ein anderer Abstand der Achsen, das kann das ganze ändern.


Der Unimog läuft ja auf den Schienen mit seiner Bereifung, wobei Gummi auf Stahl ja eine bessere Haftreibung hat wie Stahl auf Stahl.


----------



## Timsu (5. Mai 2012)

Um die benötigte Leistung zu berechnen, müsste man wissen, wie schnell du dich fortbewegen möchtest.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich sage mal 80kmh reichen schon schneller muss es nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Timsu (5. Mai 2012)

Puh ich komme grob überschlagen auf etwa 2000 PS
Kann dir jetzt aber nicht garantieren, dass ich alles richtig gerechnet hab (und wie gesagt ist nur überschlagen)
mfG Timsu


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Mai 2012)

sicher, dass ihr da keinen denkfehler habt? jedes pissige auto mit 200PS (sicherlich würde auch weniger reichen) schafft es, nen hänger mit 1t auf 80km/h zu bringen.
dann fehlt allerdings noch das gewicht der lock und des anhängers (Gewichtskraft).

bei mir fehlt da leider grad noch der funke: wieso spielt die anzahl der achsen sone große rolle?  sicherlich erzeugen mehr davon auch v.a. mehr reibungswiederstand, aber dafür nimmt der wiederstand pro achse doch ab, da sich das gewicht verteilt


----------



## Timsu (5. Mai 2012)

Es geht hier aber um 1000 Tonnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> bei mir fehlt da leider grad noch der funke: wieso spielt die anzahl der achsen sone große rolle?  sicherlich erzeugen mehr davon auch v.a. mehr reibungswiederstand, aber dafür nimmt der wiederstand pro achse doch ab, da sich das gewicht verteilt


 
Gerade bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten (je nach Zugtyp auch noch bei 80 km/h) geht es überwiegend/nur um die Reibung an den Achsen. Und die ist nicht nur (eigentlich nur zum kleinen Teil) von deren Belastung, sondern vor allem von deren Lagern und von der Geschwindigkeit abhängig. Und halt von der Anzahl.


----------



## Icejester (6. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Puh ich komme grob überschlagen auf etwa 2000 PS
> Kann dir jetzt aber nicht garantieren, dass ich alles richtig gerechnet hab (und wie gesagt ist nur überschlagen)
> mfG Timsu


 
Es klingt aber plausibel, weil die meisten Loks meines Wissens zwischen 1000 und 2500 PS haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten (je nach Zugtyp auch noch bei 80 km/h) geht es überwiegend/nur um die Reibung an den Achsen. Und die ist nicht nur (eigentlich nur zum kleinen Teil) von deren Belastung, sondern vor allem von deren Lagern und von der Geschwindigkeit abhängig. Und halt von der Anzahl.


 
Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Halt mal bei 80 km/h die Hand aus dem Fenster. Da ist der Luftwiderstand schon enorm. Und wenn man sich dann mal vorstellt, nicht nur eine Handfläche sondern die ganze Stirnfläche von vermutlich 5 bis 6 qm bei einer Lok muß dagegen angehen, dürfte da schon einiges an Leistung notwendig sein. Du kannst ja spaßeshalber auch mal versuchen, während der Fahrt eine Autotür zu öffnen. Schon bei 30 km/h ist das zumindest mit nur einer Hand und bei geschlossenem Fenster meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich unmöglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2012)

Du kannst ja mal versuchen, das gleiche Auto mit 30 (oder auch nur 10) km/h zu schieben, dann wirst du verstehen, was ich meine


----------



## Icejester (6. Mai 2012)

10 km/h kriege ich hin. 30 kann ich leider nicht laufen. Und nein, ich verstehe nicht, was Du meinst. Ich meinte jedenfalls die denkbar schlechte Form von Lokomotiven in Bezug auf die Aerodynamik. Schon das stellt sich beim Auto ja ganz anders dar.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen

da der PC eine weile nicht richtig fuktioniert hatte, melde ich mich erst jetzt wieder und habe nun auch erst jetzt die Möglichekit es zu testen, zwar handelt es sich um einen Zugsimulator, ja ich weiss da sagen dann wieder einige häng doch irgendeine Lok an ist doch nicht realistisch, aber das Spiel rechnet ebenfalls und nach ein paar Versuhen hatte ich gemerkt dass das Spiel mit unterschiedlichen Gewichten den Zug auch anderst fahren lässt.
Noch eine Frage hätte ich noch, bei der Berechnung der Gravitation ist also die Masse des Zuges gemeint? Wie soll ich den die berechnen? Ich habe keine Technischen Angaben zu den Wagen bzw der Lok


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2012)

Die Gravitation spielt in der Ebene keine Rolle - aber ohne technische Angaben wirst du die Lösung eines technischen Problems trotzdem nie errechnen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2012)

Hatte nicht richtig nachgedacht bezüglich der Masse. Nach recherche in Wikipedia habe ich es nun doch herausgefunden.

Als Anhang mal ein Screenshot von der Berechnung, stimmt es so? Unterhalb der Felder mit einer Rechnung steht wie gerechent wird.
Die Orangen Felder sind Felder in denen ich nichts eintippen darf und die gelben sind die Endergebnisse.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2012)

Wie schwer wird die Lok sein?


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wie schwer wird die Lok sein?


 
Keine Ahnung, muss ich das Gewicht auch noch addieren zum Gewicht der Wagen? Habe so gerechnet das die Lok in den 1000t dabei ist.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Juni 2012)

2 Kühe oder 2 esel reichen aus !


wenn ein mensch 10 wagons schieben kann ist das kein problem .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hatte nicht richtig nachgedacht bezüglich der Masse. Nach recherche in Wikipedia habe ich es nun doch herausgefunden.
> 
> Als Anhang mal ein Screenshot von der Berechnung, stimmt es so? Unterhalb der Felder mit einer Rechnung steht wie gerechent wird.
> Die Orangen Felder sind Felder in denen ich nichts eintippen darf und die gelben sind die Endergebnisse.


 
Wenn F=µ*V stimmt, d.h. wenn du einen Reibungskoeffizienten kennst, der die gesamten an deinem Zug bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit wirkenden Reibungskräfte wiedergibt, dann stimmt der Rest. Bezüglich des Gewichtes: Deine Eingangsfrage war nach einem Zug, bei dem die Lok 1000 t zieht. Das heißt die 1000 t umfassen nicht Eigengewicht und -widerstand der Lok, denn die "zieht" sich ja nicht selbst.
Für eine Antwort der Frage mit Realtitätsbezug müsste man zusätzlich noch die Anfahrtsleistung (aufgrund von Haftreibungen bei gestrecktem Zug deutlich höher, als die bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit wirkende Kraft) getrennt berücksichtigen und natürlich darauf achten, welche Zugleistung die Lok bei der jeweiligen Geschwindigkeit bringen kann (meist nicht die Maximalleistung. Zudem steht zwischen Antriebsleistung -an der Achse, nicht Motorleistung!- und Zugleistung noch die Frage der Reibung. Nützt ja nichts, wenn die Räder der Lok durchdrehen)


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2012)

Also: 

F1: Reibungskraft
F2: Gewichtskraft => m*g = 1000'000kg*9.8056m/s²= 9805600N
ɥ: Rollreibung für Eisenbahnen => 0.002 (Faktor ist aus Tabelle in Physikbuch)
E1: Energie für Rollreibung
E2: Energie für Beschleunigung
W: Energie um 1000t auf 80km/h zu Beschleunigen

F1 = ɥ*F2 = 0.002*9805600N = 19611.2N 

E1 = F1*m = 19611.2N * 1000'000kg = 19611200000J

E2 = m*v²/2 = 1000'000kg*(22.222m/s)²/2 = 246913086J

E3 = E1 + E2 = 19611200000J + 246913086J = 19858113086J = 19858113kJ

W = E3 = 19858113kW


Nehmen wir an, dass der Motor 2000PS/1470kW stark ist, benötigt der Zug 13508s bis 80km/h. Oder 225min oder 3.75 Stunden.
Wieviel Leistung der Zug braucht um das Gewicht zu bewegen lässt sich nicht erreichnen, da die Übersetzung etc. fehlt.


Die Berechnungen sollten mehr oder weniger richtig sein, übernehme aber keine Haftung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2012)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Rollreibung stark von der Zugkonfiguration abhängt, dürfte der Wert wohl kaum die Lagerreibung berücksichtigen und es fehlt, wenn du den Zug bis auf 80 km/h beschleunigst, definitiv auch noch die Luftreibung. Die dürfte bei einem unverkleideten Güterzug da sogar schon klar der wichtigere Faktor sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2012)

Kann nicht sein Taks, das um 1000t zu bewegen du soviel LEistung brauchst. Irgendwas stimmt nicht ganz bei deiner Rechnung.

Die Werte der Erdbeschleunigung und der Reibung habe ich mal in die  Tabelle eingefügt und das Ergebnis sieht besser aus, jetzt komme ich auf  2103.92091 PS was realistisch ist. 

Habe ein Quartet da und der ICE-1 hat dort 9500kW/12910PS und ein  Gewicht von 1`472`000kg für die 250km/h braucht der nach meiner Tabelle  nach 9678.0326 PS, ist wohl das Leergewicht gemeint. Den Rest der  Leistung ist wohl für einen vollen Zug oder für Steigungen noch da.


@ruyven: Die Luftreibung und die Steigung sind natürlich auch wichtige Werte aber wo sollen die in die Berechnung rein? 
Die Berechnung auf einer graden Ebene ohne Steigung reicht mir schon mal.


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Werte der Erdbeschleunigung und der Reibung habe ich mal in die  Tabelle eingefügt und das Ergebnis sieht besser aus, jetzt komme ich auf  2103.92091 PS was realistisch ist.


 
Bei der Geschwindigkeit muss du noch 22.222m/s eintragen. Immer schön SI-Einheiten verwenden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein Taks, das um 1000t zu bewegen du soviel LEistung brauchst. Irgendwas stimmt nicht ganz bei deiner Rechnung.



Rechnerisch sind da noch mehrere Fehler drin. Z.B. setzt sich die Rollreibung nicht aus Masse und Gewicht zusammen (wär ja auch sehr abstrus - unabhängig vom Rollsystem für jede Masse auf der Erde gleich), sondern aus Gewicht und Rollreibungskoeffizient. Außerdem: J <> W; J <> Ws. Das heißt er dürfte -auf Grundlage einer fehlerhaften Reibungsberechnung- ausgerechnet haben, was er für eine Leistung braucht, um den 1000 t Zug in einer Sekunde auf 80 km/h zu beschleunigen.



> @ruyven: Die Luftreibung und die Steigung sind natürlich auch wichtige Werte aber wo sollen die in die Berechnung rein?
> Die Berechnung auf einer graden Ebene ohne Steigung reicht mir schon mal.


 
Die Luftreibung ist ein zusätzlicher Widerstand. Die benötigte Zugraft F (aufzubringen an der Kupplung der Lok - im Vergleich zur Motorleistung müssen noch Verluste im Antriebsmechanismus der Lok abgezogen werden) muss der Summe aus F(Rollreibung) + F(Lagerreibung) + F(Luftreibung) entsprechen, damit die Geschwindigkeit in der Ebene gehalten wird. (Dazu kommt noch F(Beschleunigung), um die Geschwindigkeit überhaupt erstmal zu erreichen.)
Du hast bei dir halt nur einen Reibungsparameter µ, der ausschließlich mit der Masse interagiert. Das könnte Roll+Lagerreibung sein (vermutlich aber bestenfalls eins von beiden, denn die Mischung beider Effekte wird keinen einfachen linearen Zusammenhang ergeben, den man in einer Zahl ausdrücken kann), aber definitiv nicht die Luftreibung - für die muss zwingend das Quadrat der Geschwindigkeit einrechnen. (Für die anderen beiden imho auch)
Etwaige Steigungen wären zusätzlich noch ein weiterer Faktor, da die Lok hier noch eine reale Hebearbeit leisten muss.

Die Sache mit dem Anfahren würde man nicht in die Gleichung mit einrechnen, das wäre eine seperate Gleichung für v~=0, aber zusätzlich mit Haftreibung. (wird im realen Leben noch dadurch verkompliziert, dass der Zug eben nicht gestreckt sein wird, sondern eher gestaucht und somit in den Kupplungen zwischen jedem Wagen ein bißchen Spiel hat. D.h. die Lok kann z.B. einen Zentimeter anfahren, während der der erste Wagen noch steht)


----------



## FreezerX (7. Juni 2012)

taks schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> F1: Reibungskraft
> F2: Gewichtskraft => m*g = 1000'000kg*9.8056m/s²= 9805600N
> ...


 E1 ist falsch, Masse mal Kraft ergibt nicht mal eine physikalisch sinnvolle Größe.

Das Beschleunigungsproblem ist so nicht lösbar, das bedarf Differentialgleichungen, da die Zustände der Leistungsaufteilung zwischen Reibleistung und Beschleunigungsleistung zeitlich variieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2012)

taks schrieb:


> Bei der Geschwindigkeit muss du noch 22.222m/s eintragen. Immer schön SI-Einheiten verwenden


 
Bist du dir da sicher? Den das ergibt dann 584PS  ISt doch viel zu wenig oder nicht?
Schau dir mal den Screenshot an, da siehst du das Ergebniss.

EDIT: Hatte Bild vergessen, so jetzt ist es angehängt


----------



## axel25 (10. Juni 2012)

Normalerweise haben Rangierloks, die alleine 1000t ziehen können um die 1000 bis 1500kW. Selbst dann ist allerdings Beschleunigung wohl doch eher gering. Alles darüber sind Streckenloks mit meisten 2,2 MW und mehr, die darauf ausgeelgt sind, alleine wesentlich mehr zu ziehen.

Die Differenz zu den 400 nochwas dürfte sich durch das Anfahren und die geringere Zugkraft bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ergeben.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juni 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Normalerweise haben Rangierloks, die alleine 1000t ziehen können um die 1000 bis 1500kW. Selbst dann ist allerdings Beschleunigung wohl doch eher gering. Alles darüber sind Streckenloks mit meisten 2,2 MW und mehr, die darauf ausgeelgt sind, alleine wesentlich mehr zu ziehen.
> 
> Die Differenz zu den 400 nochwas dürfte sich durch das Anfahren und die geringere Zugkraft bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ergeben.


 
Also könnten die 584PS stimmen ?? Wohl eher für eine Rangierlok oder hast du was anderes gemeint?


----------



## axel25 (10. Juni 2012)

Jopp. Wobei selbst die wie gesagt mehr haben. Die "normalen" mit 4 Achsen an den Rangierbahnhöfen haben ab 1000 aufwärts.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juni 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Jopp. Wobei selbst die wie gesagt mehr haben. Die "normalen" mit 4 Achsen an den Rangierbahnhöfen haben ab 1000 aufwärts.


 
Kann aber nicht sein, 584PS um 1000t auf 80km/h zu ziehen?? Die Güterzugloks haben oft mehrere 1000PS und die ziehen nicht so schwere Züge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2012)

Deine Gleichung berechnet keine Beschleunigung, sondern nur das Halten einer Geschwindigkeit. Also nicht "auf", sondern "bei" (die mehrfach erläuterten Zweifel an deinem einfachen Reibungskoeffizienten mal außen vor). Wenn man bedenkt, dass einzelne Kraftsportler schon Züge >>100 Tonnen in Bewegung gesetzt haben, obwohl sie wohl nicht nenneswert mehr als 1 "PS" leisten dürften, nicht vollkommen unrealistisch.


----------



## axel25 (11. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann aber nicht sein, 584PS um 1000t auf 80km/h zu ziehen?? Die Güterzugloks haben oft mehrere 1000PS und die ziehen nicht so schwere Züge.


 
Die ziehen z.T. zu zweit bis 6000t mit je 6,4MW pro Lok, soweit ich weiß, werden z.T. 2400t mit einer Lok gefahren, zumidnest auf den eher ebenen Strecken.

Da schläft man zwar ein, bevor mann 80 km/h fährt, aber unmöglich ist es nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Gleichung berechnet keine Beschleunigung, sondern nur das Halten einer Geschwindigkeit. Also nicht "auf", sondern "bei" (die mehrfach erläuterten Zweifel an deinem einfachen Reibungskoeffizienten mal außen vor). Wenn man bedenkt, dass einzelne Kraftsportler schon Züge >>100 Tonnen in Bewegung gesetzt haben, obwohl sie wohl nicht nenneswert mehr als 1 "PS" leisten dürften, nicht vollkommen unrealistisch.


 
Das heisst also um zu wissen wie viel PS nun wirklich notwendig sind um den Zug überhaupt in Bewegung zu setezn müsste man zusätzlich noch die Kraft für die Beschleunigung ausrechnen? 

Habe bei Wikipedia etwas gefunden dazu:


> Der ICE erreicht eine Beschleunigung von etwa 0,5 m/s², ein moderner S-Bahn-Triebwagen sogar 1,0 m/s².



Dazu gibts noch etwas auf Wikipedia und bei der Definition bin ich etwas verwirrt HIER zu finden


----------



## axel25 (11. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das heisst also um zu wissen wie viel PS nun wirklich notwendig sind um den Zug überhaupt in Bewegung zu setezn müsste man zusätzlich noch die Kraft für die Beschleunigung ausrechnen?



Richtig. Außerdem müsste man fast berücksichtigen, dass die Lok die Leistung irgendwann nichtmehr so gut auf die Schiene bringt.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Richtig. Außerdem müsste man fast berücksichtigen, dass die Lok die Leistung irgendwann nichtmehr so gut auf die Schiene bringt.


 
Das ist ja komplizierter als ich dachte, was für eine Ausbildung haben wohl die bei der Bahn die sowas ausrechenen müssen? 

Habe es mal beim ICE und beim TGV ausgerechnet mit der Tabelle, da ich ein Quartet habe, habe ich da die Daten drauf. Der ICE hat 12910PS und braucht 2.688PS um die 250km/h zu halten, was rund 1/5 der Gesamtleistung ist. Beim TGV ergibt es auch rund 1/5 der Gesamtleistung, also wenn ich die Maximalleistung durch die notwendige Leistung dividiere komme ich gerundet auf 5.


----------



## axel25 (11. Juni 2012)

Diejenigen, die das ausrechnen, sind meistens Inginieure. Und beim Zug darfst du genauso wie beim Flugzeug die Luftverwirbelungen etc. nicht vernachlässigen. 
Und dann dürftest du eher auf 4/5 kommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2012)

Wie kommst du auf 4/5?? Wenn ich die Maximalleistung mit der benötigten Leistung dividere komme ich gerundet auf 5. Wenn du es genauer willst dann kansst es mit 4.8 ausrechnen.

Mal ein Beispiel mit dem ICE:

1472t,250km/h,12910PS max: 2688PS *4.8 = 12904PS. entspricht 20.82% Wenn du es rundest komms du auf 5 und dann ist die Rechnung folgende:

2688PS*5=13440PS


----------



## axel25 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich meine, wenn du den gesamten Reibungs und Luftwiderstand reinrechnest.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Ich meine, wenn du den gesamten Reibungs und Luftwiderstand reinrechnest.


 
Also muss ich die 2688PS mal 4 rechnenn?


----------



## axel25 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte ehr das die Energie zum Aufrechterhalten der Geschwindigkeit auf ebener Strecke wohl eher 1/4 bis 1/3 der Nennleistung des ICE 3, umd en es gerade geht, betragen dürfte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das heisst also um zu wissen wie viel PS nun wirklich notwendig sind um den Zug überhaupt in Bewegung zu setezn müsste man zusätzlich noch die Kraft für die Beschleunigung ausrechnen?



Jup. Das ist es, was Taks versucht hatte.




axel25 schrieb:


> Richtig. Außerdem müsste man fast berücksichtigen, dass die Lok die Leistung irgendwann nichtmehr so gut auf die Schiene bringt.



Das ist bei Zügen normalerweise nur während des Anfahrens oder an Steigungen ein Problem, weil sie ja -im Vergleich zu Luftwiederstand, etc- gemächlich beschleunigen. Außerdem gibt es beim Rad/Schiene-System keinen kontrollierten Schlupf, der Leistung kostet. Entweder die Räder greifen und alles kommt an, oder sie drehen frei durch und alles ist verloren.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist ja komplizierter als ich dachte, was für eine Ausbildung haben wohl die bei der Bahn die sowas ausrechenen müssen?



Bei der Bahn wird das niemand ausrechenen. Die Loks sind für bestimmte Zuglasten bei bestimmter Steigung freigegeben und die Beschleunigungen sowieso konservativ gewählt. Rechnen müssen also nur die Ingenieure, die die Loks spezifizieren.



> und braucht 2.688PS um die 250km/h zu halten



Behauptet wer?




axel25 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ehr das die Energie zum Aufrechterhalten der Geschwindigkeit auf ebener Strecke wohl eher 1/4 bis 1/3 der Nennleistung des ICE 3, umd en es gerade geht, betragen dürfte.


 
Mindestens. Überlegung:
- maximal erreichte Geschwindigkeit eines (afaik seriennahen) ICE 3: 367 km/h
- zu diesem Zeitpunkt eingesetzte Leistung vermutlich 100% (sonst hätte er ja mehr geschafft)
- die meisten Reibungsinteraktionen verstärken sich quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit. Die Luftreibung definitiv und die macht bei >300 km/h sowieso 90+% aus
=> 250² / 367² = Leistung@250 km/h / Maximalleistung = ~46%


----------



## axel25 (11. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist bei Zügen normalerweise nur während des Anfahrens oder an Steigungen ein Problem, weil sie ja -im Vergleich zu Luftwiederstand, etc- gemächlich beschleunigen. Außerdem gibt es beim Rad/Schiene-System keinen kontrollierten Schlupf, der Leistung kostet. Entweder die Räder greifen und alles kommt an, oder sie drehen frei durch und alles ist verloren.



Die Zugkraft (gemessen am Zughaken?) lässt mit höherer Geschwindigkeit nach, siehe hier.

Drehstromloks haben durch ihre Asynchronmotoren eh einen Schlupf im Motor und eine sogenannte Makroschlupffunktion, das heißt, die Motorsteuerung lässt den Motor leicht im Schlupfbereich laufen um soviel Kraft wie möglich übertragen zu können.



> Mindestens. Überlegung:
> - maximal erreichte Geschwindigkeit eines (afaik seriennahen) ICE 3: 367 km/h
> - zu diesem Zeitpunkt eingesetzte Leistung vermutlich 100% (sonst hätte er ja mehr geschafft)
> - die meisten Reibungsinteraktionen verstärken sich quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit. Die Luftreibung definitiv und die macht bei >300 km/h sowieso 90+% aus
> => 250² / 367² = Leistung@250 km/h / Maximalleistung = ~46%



War ein Schätzwert meinerseits ohne Rechnung. Wobei die 46% durchaus realistisch sein dürften. 



> Bei der Bahn wird das niemand ausrechenen. Die Loks sind für bestimmte  Zuglasten bei bestimmter Steigung freigegeben und die Beschleunigungen  sowieso konservativ gewählt. Rechnen müssen also nur die Ingenieure, die  die Loks spezifizieren.



Limitierend ist bei Steigungen mittlerweile weniger die Lok an sich sondern viel mehr die Kupplung zwischen den Wagons. 
Einzelne E-Lok mit Drejstromantrieb könnte durchaus mehr als 1000t bei 2,5% Steigung ziehen. Die Schraubenkupplungen sind dann allerdings nur noch für 1000t freigegeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Die Zugkraft (gemessen am Zughaken?) lässt mit höherer Geschwindigkeit nach, siehe hier.



Da die Bremskraft gleich bleibt wird das aber vermutlich nicht an Problemen mit der Kraftübertragung liegen.


----------



## axel25 (11. Juni 2012)

Die Bremskraft wurde bei den E-Brmesen mal auf 150kN festgelegt, aus Angst, die Loks könnten zu stark abbremsen und er Zug dann entgleisen. Von daher schätze ich, dass die Bremskraft hier nicht in Bereiche kommt, die problematisch wären.

Die KRaftübertragung ist bei Loks im Allgemeinen ein Problem, dazu gibts in Bahnforen schon immer wieder Diskussionen 4-Achsen an der Lok vs.6 Achsen an der Lok.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Die Bremskraft wurde bei den E-Brmesen mal auf 150kN festgelegt, aus Angst, die Loks könnten zu stark abbremsen und er Zug dann entgleisen. Von daher schätze ich, dass die Bremskraft hier nicht in Bereiche kommt, die problematisch wären.
> 
> Die KRaftübertragung ist bei Loks im Allgemeinen ein Problem, dazu gibts in Bahnforen schon immer wieder Diskussionen 4-Achsen an der Lok vs.6 Achsen an der Lok.


 
Zu den 4 Achsen vs 6 Achsen, sagen wir es mal so, die 6 Achsen wiegen im normalfall mehr als 4 Achsen und dann müssen da noch Bremsen dran und das wiegt auch, also lohnen sich 6 Achs loks nur dann, wenn auch soviel Leistung von der Lok kommt dass das zusätzliche Gewicht nicht die Leistung beeinträchtigt.


----------



## axel25 (17. Juni 2012)

Kommt drauf an. Im Zweifelsfall hat man selbst bei der selben Leistung Votreile, weil du mehr Räder hast, die mehr Kraft auf die Schiene bringen. Bringt vor allem etwas bei Güterzugloks.

Zum Anderen belastet du dei Bremsen einzeln nicht sos tark, wenn du dieselbe Bremskraft auf mehr Achsen verteilen kannst.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juni 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Im Zweifelsfall hat man selbst bei der selben Leistung Votreile, weil du mehr Räder hast, die mehr Kraft auf die Schiene bringen. Bringt vor allem etwas bei Güterzugloks.
> 
> Zum Anderen belastet du dei Bremsen einzeln nicht sos tark, wenn du dieselbe Bremskraft auf mehr Achsen verteilen kannst.


 
Da hast du Recht


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es beim Rad/Schiene-System keinen kontrollierten Schlupf, der Leistung kostet. Entweder die Räder greifen und alles kommt an, oder sie drehen frei durch und alles ist verloren.


 
Soso...
Bei einer Leistungsübertragung per Reibung entsteht immer und grundsätzlich Schlupf! So ist das nunmal mit der Physik.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Juni 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Puh ich komme grob überschlagen auf etwa 2000 PS
> Kann dir jetzt aber nicht garantieren, dass ich alles richtig gerechnet hab (und wie gesagt ist nur überschlagen)
> mfG Timsu


 Nein, das ist total für die Tonne



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> sicher, dass ihr da keinen denkfehler habt? jedes pissige auto mit 200PS (sicherlich würde auch weniger reichen) schafft es, nen hänger mit 1t auf 80km/h zu bringen.
> dann fehlt allerdings noch das gewicht der lock und des anhängers (Gewichtskraft).
> 
> bei mir fehlt da leider grad noch der funke: wieso spielt die anzahl der achsen sone große rolle?  sicherlich erzeugen mehr davon auch v.a. mehr reibungswiederstand, aber dafür nimmt der wiederstand pro achse doch ab, da sich das gewicht verteilt


 Da fehlt noch so einiges...

Ihr macht euch über total unsinnige Sachen Gedanken. Was die Lock z.B. wiegt und so Ferz... 

Wichtige Fragen sind z.B.:
Wie schnell sollen die 80 km/h erreicht werden?
Gibts da eine Steigung/Gefälle?
Soll man Leistungsverluste in der Lock mit rein rechnen oder nicht?
usw. usw



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten (je nach Zugtyp auch noch bei 80 km/h) geht es überwiegend/nur um die Reibung an den Achsen. Und die ist nicht nur (eigentlich nur zum kleinen Teil) von deren Belastung, sondern vor allem von deren Lagern und von der Geschwindigkeit abhängig. Und halt von der Anzahl.


 Ja definitiv. Bzgl der Luftreibung darfst du nicht vergessen, dass der quadratische Zusammenhang mit der Geschwindigkeit erst bei 100km/h gut ist. Davor kann man ohne weiteres auch mit einer linearen Näherung rechnen. Das hat mit der mittleren Geschwindigkeit der Atome der Luft zu tun 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann aber nicht sein, 584PS um 1000t auf 80km/h zu ziehen?? Die Güterzugloks haben oft mehrere 1000PS und die ziehen nicht so schwere Züge.


Doch kann sein.... 
Was ihr hier alle vergesst ist, das man eigentlich NUR minimal mehr Leistung braucht, als man benötigt um die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit zu halten. Man braucht dann zwar im Zweifel unendlich lang, um die Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, aber darum gehts ja nicht. Man muss sich klar machen, das Beschleunigung hier ein SEHR entscheidender Faktor ist. Ich würde sogar sagen DER entscheidende Faktor. Wenn man sich genug Zeit lässt, kann man die Leistung extrem weit runter drehen. Ob es aber Sinn macht, in einem realen Einsatz 24h für die ersten 5 Meter zu brauchen ist wieder etwas anderes.



axel25 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Im Zweifelsfall hat man selbst bei der selben Leistung Votreile, weil du mehr Räder hast, die mehr Kraft auf die Schiene bringen. Bringt vor allem etwas bei Güterzugloks.
> 
> Zum Anderen belastet du dei Bremsen einzeln nicht sos tark, wenn du dieselbe Bremskraft auf mehr Achsen verteilen kannst.


 Die Haftreibung hat einen linearen Zusammenhang mit dem Gewicht/Fläche. Da du die Fläche aber wiederum einen linearen Zusammenhang mit dem Gewicht/Fläche hat, ändert sich daran genau 0 in der Theorie. Praktisch wirst du dann doch kleine Vorteile haben durch bischen Van-der-Waals-Kräfte, aber das wars dann mehr oder weniger auch. Ein wirklich positiver Effekt ist die Verminderung der Achslast, was die Schienen entlastet und weniger schnell altern/verformen lässt.

So und jetzt noch etwas zur Frage:
Wie ich schon gesagt habe, ist die gewünschte Beschleunigung SEHR wichtig für diese Fragestellung. Die Leistung, die benötigt wird, um die 100t bei 80km/h zu halten ist nur vom Luftwiderstand und der (Roll-)Reibung abhängig. Das wars dann auch schon. Da man in jedem Lager auch Reibung hat, wäre sogar ein Zug mit 1kt mit nur einem Wagon wohl sogar die Beste wahl, wenn man keine nichtlinearen Terme annimmt.

Für de Luftwiderstand muss man auch sagen, das man da einfach ne ebene Fläche annehmen, die etwas größer ist als die Stirnfläche des Zugs, einfach deswegen, das eben der Großteil des Zugs ja von seinem Vorderteil verdeckt wird. An den Wagons machen also nur kleine Teile mit bei der Luftreibung. (Wir gehen mal von geschlossenen Wagons aus, oder einfach nur Pritschen.

Bis 100km/h ist das auch alles noch nicht sooo wild, weil man ja noch ziemlich gut einen linearen Zusammenhang zwischen Luftwiderstand und Geschwindigkeit hat...

Was ihr alle völlig vergessen habt ist das sogenannte Losbrechmoment. DAS ist auch das Problem für die ganzen Super"männer", die Flugzeuge usw ziehen. Die müssen halt erst mal genug Kraft aufbringen, um das Losbrechmoment zu überwinden. Wenn Sie das geschafft haben, dann rollt das Ding ja schon mal, und Sie müssen eigentlich nicht mehr beschleunigen, und auch kein Losbrechmoment mehr überwinden, also nur noch die Reibungsverluste kompensieren. 

Also Rollreibung: (Das ist NUR ein einfaches Modell!, aber hier absolut ausreichen)
F_R=c_R*F_N {c_R=~0,001-0,002; 1000t=10^6 kg -> F_N=10^6kg*9,81 m/s²=9,81*10^6 N
-> F_R=0,002*9,81*10^6 N=19620N
Sodele, dann kommt noch der nächste Faktor hinzu, nämlich der Luftwiderstand(reibung):
F_W=c_W*A*1/2*rho*v² 
Hier wirds ganz interessant, wie wir die Koeffiziente wählen. Als Näherung erster Ordnung kann man einen Zug als langen Zylinder/Draht ansehen, vor allem, wenn man davon ausgeht, das bei 1kTonnen doch sehr viele Wagons benötigt werden. Ansonsten würde eine Scheibe auch gehen, wenn er SEHR kurz wäre, also Länge<<Durchmesser. Das ist nicht realistisch, also Zylinder/Draht.
Da findet man schnell bei wikipedia folgende Werte: 0,35-1,2. Je nach Reynoldszahl...
Also erst mal die Reynoldszahl ausgerechnet...
Re=v*d/ny {v=22,22 m/s; d:=Länge des Objekts, sagen wir mal 400m; und ny:=kinematische Viskosität: Für Luft~17,1 µPa*s, hier stimmt irgendwas nicht, aber wird wohl für die Größenordnung schon ausreichend sein)
Damit kommen wir dann auf Re=0.0003078. Das wäre also nicht mal turbulent. Macht bei genauerer Überlegung sogar Sinn. Nur hinten an der Abrisskante kommt es zu Turbulenzen.
Also nehmen wir einfach mal noch ein paar Vergleichswerte von Wikipedia (das vorher sollte nur zeigen, dass das gar nicht soo einfach ist zu sagen ) LKW: 0.8; Ford Model T: 0.9 also wirklich SEHR unaerodynamische Sachen. Wenn man für einen Güterzug da einen Wert von 0.9 annimmt, dann ist das wohl sicherlich nicht zu niedrig gegriffen, sondern eher zu hoch. 0.8 wäre wohl die Abschätzung nach unten.
Sodele, dann mal rechnen:
Fehlt uns aber noch A. Nehmen wir an, die Stirnfläche, auf die es ja ankommt sei BreitexHöhe 3m*4m=12m² groß. Ich denke das kommt ganz gut hin. Maximal wohl 4m*4m=16m²

F_W=0.9*12*1/2*1.293*(22.222)²= 3448N (Sehr lustig, kommt wirklich GENAU raus )

Also dann mal zusammenrechnen unserer beiden Terme:
F_Gesamt=F_N+F_R=3448N+19620N=~23068N

Wie man sieht ist der Luftwiderstand trotz unserer relativ pesimistischen Annahme recht klein am Gesamtbetrag. Mit steigender Geschwindigkeit ändert sich dies natürlich, wobei man aufpassen muss, bei zu hohen Geschwindigkeiten gilt obere Näherung für die Rollreibung ja nämlich auch nicht mehr... Die Grenze sollte dort aber um einiges höher liegen als beim Luftwiderstand.

Halten wir also fest. Um einen 1kTonnen Zug mit 80km/h zu bewegen, müssen wir eine Kraft von ca 23068N aufwenden. Wir interessieren uns ja aber für die Leistung P(t), wobei gilt: P(t)= F(t)*ds(t)/dt F(t) ist bei uns eine Konstante, also unabhängig von t. Daraus folgt dann auch P(t)=P=F*v

Also dann setzen wir mal ein: 23068N*22.222 m/s = ~512622 W =512.622kW = ~697.2 PS

Wir brauchen also grad mal ein halbes MW bzw. rund 700 PS, um einen 1kTonnen Zug mit 80km/h zu bewegen. Mit 700PS sind wir dann sogar relativ "schnell" bei der Beschleunigung und erreichen die Endgeschwindigkeit in <<unendlicher Zeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Für de Luftwiderstand muss man auch sagen, das man da einfach ne ebene Fläche annehmen, die etwas größer ist als die Stirnfläche des Zugs, einfach deswegen, das eben der Großteil des Zugs ja von seinem Vorderteil verdeckt wird. An den Wagons machen also nur kleine Teile mit bei der Luftreibung. (Wir gehen mal von geschlossenen Wagons aus, oder einfach nur Pritschen.



Aufgrund der enormen Länge eines Zuges ist die Frontfläche fast egal. Du hast sehr große und, im Falle eine Güterzuges, sehr rauhe Seitenflächen und du hast zwischen den Wagen Lücken, hinter denen die Luft wieder auf eine Fläche prallen kann. Nicht umsonst findest du Fronten mit nenneswerter aerodynamischer Optimierung nur bei Hochgeschwindigkeitszügen, woanders lohnt es sich einfach nicht. (und selbst da wird es primär betrieben, um die Druckverteilung um die Zugspitze zu verbessern - nicht, um den Luftwiderstand selbiger zu senken)



> Also Rollreibung: (Das ist NUR ein einfaches Modell!, aber hier absolut ausreichen)
> F_R=c_R*F_N {c_R=~0,001-0,002; 1000t=10^6 kg -> F_N=10^6kg*9,81 m/s²=9,81*10^6 N
> -> F_R=0,002*9,81*10^6 N=19620N



Also irgendwie hätte ich mir von dir eine Erklärung versprochen, wie du auf bestimmte Reibungskoeffizienten für das sehr komplexe konstrukt Schiene/Rad/Lager kommst.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juni 2012)

Das sin empirische Werte. Das kannst du praktisch nicht ausrechnen, weil du die Geometrie + Werkstoffeigenschaften berücksichtigen musst. Der Rollwiderstand kommt ja durch die Verformung von Rad und Schiene zustande.

Daher auch "NUR! ein einfaches Modell". Wenn mans richtig machen will wirds aber schnell übel  Ganz abgesehen davon, das es hier halt echt nichts bringt so ins Detail zu gehen, so lange man Punkte wie die Reibung der Lager, die ich ja komplett "vernachlässige" bzw. versuche wo anders mit ein zu rechnen.

Bzgl dem Luftwiderstand: 
Jaein. Klar ist da noch vieles dran, was für Reibung sorgt, genau das haste ja aber schon für das Model T auch mit drin, nur dass das Ding halt kürzer ist. Bei den Wagons zählt eben auch nicht die gesamte Stirnfläche, und auch nicht die gesamte Fläche der Anbauteile, weil die Bereiche sich ja gegenseitig verschatten. Lass es von mir aus eine größen Ordnung mehr sein, was wirklich SEHR hoch gegriffen ist, dann kämen wir halt auf ~1635 PS, die man benötigen würde für die 80 km/h.

Nach meinem Gefühl ist das aber viel zu viel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2012)

Auch empirische Werte müssen irgendwo herkommen und ich habe keine Reibungsstatistik für den durchschnittlichen Kilotonnenzug gefunden


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2012)

Vergesst net den Wirkungsgrad des Antriebsstrang einzurechnen. So ein Bahngetriebe dürfte sicherlich um die 3-6% Verluste erzeugen, je nach Bauweise auch mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2012)

Wir rechnen bislang direkt mit Zugleistung, nicht mit Motorenleistung. Je nach Antriebsart kann da sogar deutlich mehr Verlust zustande kommen, oder ist direkter Antrieb derzeit in?


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir rechnen bislang direkt mit Zugleistung, nicht mit Motorenleistung. Je nach Antriebsart kann da sogar deutlich mehr Verlust zustande kommen, oder ist direkter Antrieb derzeit in?



Also wenn im Antriebsstrang d.h. in erster Linie im Getriebe *deutlich* mehr als die von mir genannten Verluste auftreten, dann ist die Konstruktion nicht wirklich geglückt... An direkte Antriebe kann ich schier nicht glauben, die müssten ja riesig sein, aber in Eisenbahnwesen kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus und lass mich eines besseren belehren.

Ich wollt nur drauf hinweisen, dass die Verluste im Antriebsstrang (nicht der Motorenwirkungsgrad) und natürlich auch der Schlupf (der zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr hoch sein wird) natürlich dazukommen müssen. Immerhin ist ja die benötigte Motorenleistung interessant. 

Ist denn schon die maximale Steigung definiert worden? Sind bloß ein paar Promille im Schienenverkehr aber trotzdem steigt da die benötigte Motorleistung recht stark an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2012)

Steigung war von Anfang kein Thema und mit "direkt" meine ich nicht, dass man ohne Getriebe auf die Achse geht (das klappt nur bei Dampflokomotiven), sondern dass es überhaupt eine mechanische Verbindung gibt. Bislang reden wir ja immer von "PS", was Dieselantrieb nahelegt (im Rangierverkehr ja auch keineswegs unüblich) und da ist mechanischer Antrieb quasi inexistent, diesel-elektrisch und diesel-hydraulisch die Regel. Die haben zwar höhere Verluste, aber man kann für diese Antriebsleistungen eh kaum ein Getriebe geschweige denn eine Kupplung bauen und ein Drehmomentwandler (von dem es zum diesel-hydraulischen Antrieb kein großer Schritt ist) ist ja auch aufgrund der benötigten Anfahrleistung von großem Vorteil.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diesel-elektrisch und Diesel-hydraulisch sind bei Loks keineswegs extreme Ausnahmen, weil es halt sehr schwer ist, Getriebe für so große Leistungen zu bauen und oftmals die Anfahrleistung, d.h. das Drehmoment bei quasi null, am wichtigsten ist, d.h. ohne Drehmomentwandler käme man eh nicht aus. (gibt es überhaupt größere Locks mit klassischer Kupplung? )


 
Drehmomentwandler kommen bei Schienenbussen und bei kleineren Loks sicher auch zum Einsatz. Da könnte man sicher auch über eine Kupplung anfahren. Ist aber ne andere Sache

Aber das Getriebe für große Leistungen schwer zu bauen sind ist Unsinn. Getriebe gibts in jedem Kraftwerk bis in den Megawattbereich... Ist ne andere Anwendung mit anderen Anforderungen, ich weiß. Aber generell ist es natürlich möglich Getriebe in praktisch jedem beliebigen Leistungsbereich zu bauen. Dimensionierend für ein Getriebe ist ja in erster Linie auch nicht die Leistung sondern das Drehmoment. Die Leistung ist mehr für die Auslegung der Kühlung interessant.


----------



## Icejester (26. Juni 2012)

Um die Frage aus diesem Thread endlich mal abschließend zu beantworten: Viel. Aber noch mehr ist immer besser. Ich hoffe, das hilft. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die haben zwar höhere Verluste, aber man kann für diese Antriebsleistungen eh kaum ein Getriebe geschweige denn eine Kupplung bauen und ein Drehmomentwandler (von dem es zum diesel-hydraulischen Antrieb kein großer Schritt ist) ist ja auch aufgrund der benötigten Anfahrleistung von großem Vorteil.



Das ist fast ausschließlich eine Frage der Dimension. In einer großen Lok kann man logischerweise auch ein großes Getriebe einbauen.


----------



## axel25 (28. Juni 2012)

Das Problem sind die Zugkraftsprünge bei nassen Schienen. In dem Moment dürfte so ein Getriebe nicht lange halten.

@Skysnake: Gute Rechnung, zu dem Punkt mit den 6 Achsen: Vor der Einführung von Drehstromasynchronmotoren baute man schwere Elektro- und Dieselloks mit 6 Achsen, um das höhere Motorgewicht aufnehmen und mehr Leistung auf die Schiene bringen zu können.



> Drehmomentwandler kommen bei Schienenbussen und bei kleineren Loks  sicher auch zum Einsatz. Da könnte man sicher auch über eine Kupplung  anfahren. Ist aber ne andere Sache
> 
> Aber das Getriebe für große Leistungen schwer zu bauen sind ist Unsinn.  Getriebe gibts in jedem Kraftwerk bis in den Megawattbereich... Ist ne  andere Anwendung mit anderen Anforderungen, ich weiß. Aber generell ist  es natürlich möglich Getriebe in praktisch jedem beliebigen  Leistungsbereich zu bauen. Dimensionierend für ein Getriebe ist ja in  erster Linie auch nicht die Leistung sondern das Drehmoment. Die  Leistung ist mehr für die Auslegung der Kühlung interessant.



Siehe zum Teil oben.

Allerdings ahben mittlerweile selbst kleien Rangierloks oft dieselhydraulische Getriebe.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Für de Luftwiderstand muss man auch sagen, das man da einfach ne ebene  Fläche annehmen, die etwas größer ist als die Stirnfläche des Zugs,  einfach deswegen, das eben der Großteil des Zugs ja von seinem  Vorderteil verdeckt wird. An den Wagons machen also nur kleine Teile mit  bei der Luftreibung. (Wir gehen mal von geschlossenen Wagons aus, oder  einfach nur Pritschen.



Du musst noch die Luftverwirbelungen hinter jedem Bauteil einrechen und hinter jedem Wagen. 
Stell dich mal an einem Durchfahrtsbahnhof wie Gießen an den Bahnsteig (innerhalb der weißen markierung) wenn ein Güterzug mit 80 bis 100km/h durchfährt. Das macht z.T. mehr Wind als ein durchfahrender IC mit etwas höherer Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die Zugkraftsprünge bei nassen Schienen. In dem Moment dürfte so ein Getriebe nicht lange halten.


 
Warum nicht? Stoßbelastungen sind kalkulierbar und können auch in der Auslegung Berücksichtigung finden. In anderen Anwendungen (klassisch werden ja immer die Brecher genommen) sind ebenfalls wahnsinnige Stoßbelastungen üblich. Die geforderte Lebensdauer ist da vllt. nicht so hoch, die Momente sind es aber auf alle Fälle (ich kenne Auslegungen bis 2Mio. Nm) aber es ist halt eine Auslegungsfrage. 

Kritisch könnten die Lager werden, die ja je nach Bauart nicht wirklich stoßresistent sind und nicht beliebig überdimensioniert werden können, weil sie dann ja nicht mehr funktionieren. Es kommt halt auf die Höhe der Drehmomentsprünge an. Hier spielt natürlich der Reibkoeffizient eine Rolle, wobei auch die Frage nach der Ausnutzung der möglichen übertragbaren Leistung eine Rolle spielt. Durchrutschen werden die Räder vermutlich nicht so leicht.

Insgesamt kann man aber auslegungstechnisch dem schon Herr werden. Im PKW und LKW Bereich hat man ja auch massive Drehmomentsprünge bei z.B. Knallstarts, beim Wechsel von trockener aus eisglatter Fahrbahn, Abfahrt von Bordsteinkanten... da gehts ja auch, wenngleich natürlich bei niedrigerer geforderter Gesamtlebensdauer. 

Wie der Zufall so will habe ich mir übrigens heute in Utrecht bei SKF einen Prüfstand zum testen von Radlagern von Hochgeschwindigkeitszügen angesehen. Wenn ich schneller geschaltet hätte, hätte ich mal nach Lokgetrieben fragen können (Lebensdauer 800000km). Chance vorerst vertan, ich werde aber am Montag mal anrufen und nachhaken.

Ich bin jedenfalls, bis zum beweis des Gegenteils ohnehin davon überzeugt, das im Antriebsstrang einer handelsüblichen Lok Getriebe zum Einsatz kommen wie praktisch in der gesamten Antriebstechnik.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2012)

800`000km Lebensdauer is nicht mal soviel, wenn mandenkt wie viel km so ein Zug nur schon täglich fährt.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2012)

Die müssen halt regelmäßig überprüft und ggf. getauscht werden. Ein Güterzug braucht allerdings etwas länger bis er die Laufleistung hat als die Hochgeschwindigkeitszüge.

Ob in allen Bereichen dieselben Anforderungen gelten weis ich aber net. Ich war ja au net deshalb bei SKF, wir sind da nur zufällig vorbei gekommen und dann halt an dem Prüfstand hängen geblieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls, bis zum beweis des Gegenteils ohnehin davon überzeugt, das im Antriebsstrang einer handelsüblichen Lok Getriebe zum Einsatz kommen wie praktisch in der gesamten Antriebstechnik.


 
Das lässt sich mit einem einfachen Besuch bei Wikipedia klären und die Antwort ist ziemlich einfach: Die Deutsche Bahn hat nicht eine einzige größere Lokomotive mit mechanischem Antrieb im Einsatz. Selbst wenn es einem gelingt, ein enstprechendes Schaltgetriebe (einschließlich Lager) robust genug und zeitgleich kompakt genug und auch so Widerstandsarm zu konzipieren, dass man es nutzen könnte, bleibt eben immer noch das Problem der Kupplung. Und die Anfahrleistungen bei Zügen liegen halt meilenweit über den von dir genannten Beispielen.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2012)

Also mal noch was interessantes, das gezedere um Kupplung oder nicht ist nämlich nicht wirklich passend zum eigentlichen Thema.

http://www.langweiledich.net/2010/02/der-langste-zug-der-welt/

Längster Zug der Welt: 99.732,1 Tonnen. Also das knapp 100 fache von dem was hier angepeilt war  

Und angetrieben wurde das mit gerade mal 6 Loks 

Normal sind in Mauretanien Züge mit ca 21.000 Tonnen und 4 Loks. Also noch immer mehr als genug 

Wikipedia weiß auch einiges dazu zu erzählen: Bahnstrecke Nouadhibou

Also maximal ca 22k Tonnen mit maximal 4 Loks, welche jeweils 2425kW Macht dann also zusammen 9700kW, oder 13.188 PS.

Um grob ab zu schätzen, wie viel man braucht, um einen 1k Tonnen Zug ins rollen zu bringen, kann man ja mal grob Abschätzen. 13.188PS/22=~600 PS.

Wie ihr seht ist das wirklich nicht viel 

Und ja ich weiß, dass der Zug keine 80 fährt, aber glaub so was im Bereich 30-50 km/h waren es schon, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Lass es von mir aus 1k PS sein, die man real braucht, um einen 1k Tonnen Zug auf 80 km/h zu bringen. Mit meinen knapp 700km/h lag ich auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht 

EDIT:
Man sollte einfach auch mal selbst das Video anschauen, das man selbst verlinkt hat

Da heißt es, dass der Zug 10h gebraucht hat, bei einer Spitzengeschwindigkeit von 75km/h. Kann sich eventuell auch auf die 22k Tonnen Züge bezogen haben, aber ist auch wurscht.

Ich hab dann sogar wirklich SEHR gut getroffen mit meiner Schätzung  so gut hätte ich die selbst nicht mal erwartet.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das lässt sich mit einem einfachen Besuch bei Wikipedia klären und die Antwort ist ziemlich einfach: Die Deutsche Bahn hat nicht eine einzige größere Lokomotive mit mechanischem Antrieb im Einsatz. Selbst wenn es einem gelingt, ein enstprechendes Schaltgetriebe (einschließlich Lager) robust genug und zeitgleich kompakt genug und auch so Widerstandsarm zu konzipieren, dass man es nutzen könnte, bleibt eben immer noch das Problem der Kupplung. Und die Anfahrleistungen bei Zügen liegen halt meilenweit über den von dir genannten Beispielen.


 
Wer redet denn von nem Schaltgetriebe? Auch bei den Loks ohne mechanischen Antrieben (was auch immer ein nicht mechanischer Antrieb sein soll - ich glaube aber zu verstehen was du meinst) sind natürlich Getriebe drin. Wie solls denn sonst gehen? Was an der Kupplung das Problem sein sollte weiß ich net, weil ja niemand da eine reinbauen wird. Das macht beispielsweise bei nem E-Motor auch nur ganz wenig Sinn, weil der ja schon bei Drehzahl 0 ordentlich Moment hat und somit kein Anfahrelement braucht.

Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein E-Motor direkt ohne Übersetzung an den Antriebsachsen hängt. Das würde im Falle von E-Motoren zu Riesenmotoren und wohl kaum zu überwindbaren Packageproblemen bei der Anordnung der Aggregate (Bodenfreiheit!) führen. Also von daher muss ein Getriebe rein - auch wenns nach deiner Vorstellung nicht geht. Es geht gar nicht ohne!

Die Anfahrleistungen (was auch immer das sein soll) der Züge sind doch eigentlich egal. Beim Anfahren ist die Leistung immer erstmal 0 weil ja die Drehzahl 0 ist. Entscheidend ist aber für ein Getriebe bzw. dessen Auslegung in erster Linie das Moment (hab ich schonmal weiter oben geschrieben und es ist nicht falsch geworden). Jetzt sind aber Getriebe mit mehreren Millionen Nm Drehmoment nicht außergewöhnlich. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie hoch die Anfahrdrehmomente bei den Loks sind aber ich bin sicher, dass man da nicht in völlig unerreichbare Sphären landet, sondern mit solidem Maschinenbau ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Getriebe auslegen und auch bauen kann. Es gibt schließlich eine ganze Reihe von Anwendungen mit deutlich höheren Leistungen und Momenten als bei ner "simplen" Lok - und auch da gibts Getriebe für.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2012)

Lies doch bitte, was Ruyven geschrieben hat.... Man lese einfach auf Wikipedia kurz nach: 



> Heutige Diesellokomotiven werden mit hydraulischer- oder elektrischer Kraftübertragung gebaut. Eine mechanische Kraftübertragung  ist wegen der verschleißintensiven Synchronisation beim Anfahrvorgang  nur bei geringen Motorleistungen bis ca. 400 kW sinnvoll und wird daher  nur bei Triebwagen und Kleinlokomotiven  verwendet; überdies kommt es zu Zugkraftunterbrechungen während des  Schaltvorganges. Die mechanische Kraftübertragung wurde daher nach dem  Bau der Uerdinger Schienenbusse (Baureihen 795 und 798) jahrelang nicht mehr verwendet. Die aktuellen Leichtbau-Triebwagen Bombardier Talent, Alstom Coradia LINT und Siemens Desiro werden mit dieselmechanischer Kraftübertragung durch ZF Ecomat-Getriebe geliefert.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Lobenstein_290_064.jpg&filetimestamp=20041205114220
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB-Baureihe_290
> 
> ...




Man kann durchaus große Getriebe bauen, aber keine würde mehr auf die Idee kommen, bei ner großen Lok so was zu machen. Getriebe im klassischen Sinne, so wie du Sie meinst, haben einfach große Nachteile, die oben auch genannt werden.


Elektromotoren sind klein zu bauen, bei großen Leistungen. Da brauchts schlicht kein Getriebe, weil, wie du schon festgestellt hast, das volle Drehmoment direkt anliegt. Zudem ist es einfach hoch drehende Elektromotoren zu bauen, also "hoch" bzgl der nötigen Umdrehungszahlen für nen Güterzug.


Und dann gibts halt die oben auch zu lesen ist halt noch die hydraulischen Getriebe. Das ist aber auch wieder was ganz anderes, als dein mechanisches Getriebe, das du meinst. Das funktioniert schlicht über Wandler und gut ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Lies doch bitte, was Ruyven geschrieben hat....



Hab ich. 
Die Kraftübertragung findet auch bei nem elektrischen oder hydraulischen Antrieben* immer* mechanisch statt. Letztlich sollen sich die Räder drehen und die kann man halt nur mechanisch antreiben. Einem E-Motor ist im Loks praktisch immer ein Getriebe nachgeschaltet. Anders gehts nicht. 

Wenn du den von dir aus wikipedia zitierten Text liest wirst du feststellen, dass sogar ein Getriebe für hydraulische Antriebe beschrieben wird! Das ist natürlich etwas anderes als ein Zahnradgetriebe, aber nichts desto weniger ein Getriebe. Auf Zahnradgetriebe habe ich mich in meinen Aussagen nie eingeengt. 

Beim E-Motor wird zwar weiter unten im Text behauptet, das Getriebe entfallen würden. Das stimmt allerdings nicht, weil das dem E-Motor nachgeschaltete Getriebe schlicht unterschlagen wird. Das tatsächlich ein Getriebe zum Einsatz kommt, kann man z.B. im E-Lok Artikel bei wikipedia sehen. dort ist im 7. Bild von oben sogar ein Treibsatz mit Getriebe und Fahrmotor zu sehen. Das Getriebe wird in der Bildunterschrift unterschlagen, doch wer Augen hat, der sehe!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Man kann durchaus große Getriebe bauen, aber keine würde mehr auf die Idee kommen, bei ner großen Lok so was zu machen. Getriebe im klassischen Sinne, so wie du Sie meinst, haben einfach große Nachteile, die oben auch genannt werden.



Getriebe kommen praktisch immer in der Antriebstechnik zum Einsatz, weil sie eben große Vorteile haben. Z.B. machen sie Leistung nutzbar, die ohne sie oft nicht mit der passenden Drehzahl oder dem passenden Moment von der Kraftquelle angeboten werden. Daneben kann man Achsversätze o.ä. überbrücken.

Übrigens sind viele große Loks reine E-Loks mit Oberleitung und da kommen auch Getriebe zum Einsatz. Selbst wenn für dich hydraulische Getriebe keine sind (warum auch immer), dann kommen bei den Oberleitungsloks trotz allem die Entwickler immer noch auf die Idee dort Getriebe einzusetzen.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Elektromotoren sind klein zu bauen, bei großen Leistungen. Da brauchts schlicht kein Getriebe, weil, wie du schon festgestellt hast, das volle Drehmoment direkt anliegt. Zudem ist es einfach hoch drehende Elektromotoren zu bauen, also "hoch" bzgl der nötigen Umdrehungszahlen für nen Güterzug.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Klein bauende Elektromotoren holen die Leistung über die Drehzahl. Um mit so nem kleinen Motor anfahren zu können brauchts ein Getriebe, das die Drehzahl in einen nutzbaren Drehzahlbereich holt und das Drehmoment entsprechen hebt. Alternativ kann man große, langsam drehende E-Motoren bauen, die halt packagemäßig und auch preislich (Kupferpreis) oft nachteilig sind, auch wenn sie das benötigte Anfahrmoment zur Verfügung stellen könnten. Auch mit E-Motoren lässt sich die Physik nicht überlisten.

Übrigens habe ich hier (Lok Technik) eine Formel zur Berechnung der benötigten Zugkraft von Zügen gefunden. Aus der Zugkraft kann man ja leicht anhand der Geschwindigkeit die benötigte Leistung ausrechnen. Das Ganze noch mit dem Kehrwert des Wirkungsgrades des Antriebsstrangs multipliziert und voila, wir haben die Leistung!

Im Abschnitt über Tatzlager wird auch das dazu gehörende Getriebe beschrieben... also ideen haben die...


----------



## XE85 (30. Juni 2012)

Du hast recht ... man hat immer auch, zumindest eine, Getriebestufe zwischen Motor und Achse. Was ruyven_macaran in Post #67 offensichtlich meint sind Schaltgetriebe wie beim Auto. Die gibt es bei der Bahn im höheren Leistungsbereich nicht. 

Zumal ja immer auch beachtet werden muss das das Gewichtslimit pro Ache in Mitteleuropa bei 22,5 Tonnen liegt. Bei einer Lok mit 4 achsen liegt das Gewichtslimit somit bei 90 Tonnen. Ma kann also keine beliebig großen und schweren (Schalt)getriebe verbauen.



axel25 schrieb:


> @Skysnake: Gute Rechnung, zu dem Punkt mit den 6 Achsen: Vor der  Einführung von Drehstromasynchronmotoren baute man schwere Elektro- und  Dieselloks mit 6 Achsen, um das höhere Motorgewicht aufnehmen und mehr  Leistung auf die Schiene bringen zu können.


 
Da ging es weniger um die Leistung als um die Zugkraft. Vor allem beim Anfahren wird die Zugkraft nämlich in erster Linie von der Reibung lmitiert. Mit 6 Achsen hat man natürlich mehr. Mit 4 Achsen bekommt man (bei der schon erwähnten Achslast) maximal 300kN Zugkraft, bei 6 Achsen sind es 450kN, da hier auch 135 Tonnen Lokgewicht möglich sind.

mfg


----------

